# Good One smoker



## jakerz66

I'm looking to purchase a smoker and have been looking at the Good One Marshal has anyone used one I am looking for some feedback, good or bad


----------



## fpnmf

Nice looking smoker.

Lots of good reviews.

Expensive!!!

  Welcome!!

  Craig


----------



## thunderdome

The guys at a local bbq spot in AZ seem to swear by them


----------



## smokermark

I have a Good-One Marshall barbecue smoker grill that I've been using for six months now. It's fairly easy to maintain burn and cooks evenly with nice consistent heat throughout the smoking chamber.

From my experience there's about a 35-40 deg. temperature discrepancy between the very top grate and the fourth lowest one. Another thing about these cookers is that they have a good temperature range easily manageable up to 400 or higher for searing and anything you wanted to cook at higher temps. It does not come with an adjustable charcoal pan or grill grate that you can adjust. I've made a few minor adjustments to mine in that regard and also had a charcoal basket made. You won't have to use a lot of wood with these to get the smoke flavor you want and they have good efficiency burning. Works much like a convection oven. Very good capacity. I do wish that at least these came with an insulated firebox. You can both barbecue and grill on a smaller scale with these units. Personally, I think that they are overpriced but I can't bark about the way this one performs for me.

Simple to run cooker and puts out some awfully nice BBQ.


----------



## meateater

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## SmokinAl

Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics, & even if you are an experienced smoker you may learn something new. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. Don't forget we all love Qview! Not familiar with your smoker.


----------



## jakerz66

Thanks for the welcome and the feedback right now I'm using a Charbroil With an offset fire box and have a little trouble regulating the temp but it is manageable and since I enjoy it it's worth a little work


----------



## beer-b-q

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## chefrob

SmokerMark said:


> I have a Good-One Marshall barbecue smoker grill that I've been using for six months now. It's fairly easy to maintain burn and cooks evenly with nice consistent heat throughout the smoking chamber.
> 
> From my experience there's about a 35-40 deg. temperature discrepancy between the very top grate and the fourth lowest one. Another thing about these cookers is that they have a good temperature range easily manageable up to 400 or higher for searing and anything you wanted to cook at higher temps. It does not come with an adjustable charcoal pan or grill grate that you can adjust. I've made a few minor adjustments to mine in that regard and also had a charcoal basket made. You won't have to use a lot of wood with these to get the smoke flavor you want and they have good efficiency burning. Works much like a convection oven. Very good capacity. I do wish that at least these came with an insulated firebox. You can both barbecue and grill on a smaller scale with these units. Personally, I think that they are overpriced but I can't bark about the way this one performs for me.
> 
> Simple to run cooker and puts out some awfully nice BBQ.


i've cooked on one and i pretty much had the same results. well built solid smoker with lots of room.


----------



## mballi3011

First off welcome Jake to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

Welcome to Your New Addiction  

GO GATORS


----------



## smokermark

One thing I forgot to mention that I remembered while reading another thread discussing warranties. On page #27 of the owner's manual, if Good-One smoker grills are purchased over the Internet, they are not covered by the manufacturer's warranty. Here is a link to their site for further explanation. I remember that while I was in the process of purchasing mine. I've had absolutely no issues whatsoever but it is something to consider if you were to purchase online rather than direct at a dealership.

http://www.aceofheartsbbq.com/ownercenter.html


----------



## gdahl05

Check out some of the mod's here. I have a Char-Griller Pro I use for shorter smokes. I put a laundry dryer vent on the inside from the stack to the grill. It makes the smoke have to go up, across the meat and then out. I also put four 18"x8" pieces of sheet metal across the bottom about 1/3rd from the very bottom, they act as a tuning plate. Then added another one of the sheet metal pieces with  hinge at the end as a fire damper so the flames don't rise up. It holds the heat much better this way and I get a better smoke too. Good luck!


----------



## steve crawford

i just sold my good one open range for 800 dollars wanted a bigger one  bought the marshall i love it works great but i think any good one smoker cant be beat i woud suggest the marshall because later down the road you will want or wish ya had a bigg
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
er one


----------



## frosty

Welcome Jakerz66, Steve Crawford, Gdahl05!

As you can already see, lots of friendly people, with a wealth of knowledge, and experience from across the globe.  Take advantage of all of it, and ENJOY!

Nice photos too.  Keep it up.


----------



## steve crawford

i have a marshall i like it they are pricey but read alot of good reveiws on them, i already had a open range sold it for 850 then bought this one very happy with it alot of different smokers out their and they are all great i am sure but i think its like alot of things its what you like despite the price


----------



## jimmybluedog

I couldn't agree more... I've had all types of factory made and a couple of custom made smokers--- my wife brought the open range home as a gift for me, took one look at it and took it straight back in exchange for the marshall... on the marshall you can cook half a link of sausage or half a hog.  better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it!!!!!


----------



## ecto1

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## jhawksmoker

I purchased an open range earlier this year. I use to have a char-broil. I almost purchased
The Marshall, but decided against it due to cost. I tried to justify the purchase in every way possible. I believe you can feed 10-15 people on the open range. Unless you do a lot of entertaining the Marshall could be too much.  For the price point, the open range is a great smoker.


----------



## chefrob

JHawkSmoker said:


> I purchased an open range earlier this year. I use to have a char-broil. I almost purchased
> The Marshall, but decided against it due to cost. I tried to justify the purchase in every way possible. I believe you can feed 10-15 people on the open range. Unless you do a lot of entertaining the Marshall could be too much. For the price point, the open range is a great smoker.


congrats!!!!


----------



## s2k9k

JHawkSmoker said:


> I purchased an open range earlier this year. I use to have a char-broil. I almost purchased
> The Marshall, but decided against it due to cost. I tried to justify the purchase in every way possible. I believe you can feed 10-15 people on the open range. Unless you do a lot of entertaining the Marshall could be too much. For the price point, the open range is a great smoker.


Congratulations on your new smoker!

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## jakerz66

I'm looking to purchase a smoker and have been looking at the Good One Marshal has anyone used one I am looking for some feedback, good or bad


----------



## fpnmf

Nice looking smoker.

Lots of good reviews.

Expensive!!!

  Welcome!!

  Craig


----------



## thunderdome

The guys at a local bbq spot in AZ seem to swear by them


----------



## smokermark

I have a Good-One Marshall barbecue smoker grill that I've been using for six months now. It's fairly easy to maintain burn and cooks evenly with nice consistent heat throughout the smoking chamber.

From my experience there's about a 35-40 deg. temperature discrepancy between the very top grate and the fourth lowest one. Another thing about these cookers is that they have a good temperature range easily manageable up to 400 or higher for searing and anything you wanted to cook at higher temps. It does not come with an adjustable charcoal pan or grill grate that you can adjust. I've made a few minor adjustments to mine in that regard and also had a charcoal basket made. You won't have to use a lot of wood with these to get the smoke flavor you want and they have good efficiency burning. Works much like a convection oven. Very good capacity. I do wish that at least these came with an insulated firebox. You can both barbecue and grill on a smaller scale with these units. Personally, I think that they are overpriced but I can't bark about the way this one performs for me.

Simple to run cooker and puts out some awfully nice BBQ.


----------



## meateater

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## SmokinAl

Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics, & even if you are an experienced smoker you may learn something new. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. Don't forget we all love Qview! Not familiar with your smoker.


----------



## jakerz66

Thanks for the welcome and the feedback right now I'm using a Charbroil With an offset fire box and have a little trouble regulating the temp but it is manageable and since I enjoy it it's worth a little work


----------



## beer-b-q

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## chefrob

SmokerMark said:


> I have a Good-One Marshall barbecue smoker grill that I've been using for six months now. It's fairly easy to maintain burn and cooks evenly with nice consistent heat throughout the smoking chamber.
> 
> From my experience there's about a 35-40 deg. temperature discrepancy between the very top grate and the fourth lowest one. Another thing about these cookers is that they have a good temperature range easily manageable up to 400 or higher for searing and anything you wanted to cook at higher temps. It does not come with an adjustable charcoal pan or grill grate that you can adjust. I've made a few minor adjustments to mine in that regard and also had a charcoal basket made. You won't have to use a lot of wood with these to get the smoke flavor you want and they have good efficiency burning. Works much like a convection oven. Very good capacity. I do wish that at least these came with an insulated firebox. You can both barbecue and grill on a smaller scale with these units. Personally, I think that they are overpriced but I can't bark about the way this one performs for me.
> 
> Simple to run cooker and puts out some awfully nice BBQ.


i've cooked on one and i pretty much had the same results. well built solid smoker with lots of room.


----------



## mballi3011

First off welcome Jake to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

Welcome to Your New Addiction  

GO GATORS


----------



## smokermark

One thing I forgot to mention that I remembered while reading another thread discussing warranties. On page #27 of the owner's manual, if Good-One smoker grills are purchased over the Internet, they are not covered by the manufacturer's warranty. Here is a link to their site for further explanation. I remember that while I was in the process of purchasing mine. I've had absolutely no issues whatsoever but it is something to consider if you were to purchase online rather than direct at a dealership.

http://www.aceofheartsbbq.com/ownercenter.html


----------



## gdahl05

Check out some of the mod's here. I have a Char-Griller Pro I use for shorter smokes. I put a laundry dryer vent on the inside from the stack to the grill. It makes the smoke have to go up, across the meat and then out. I also put four 18"x8" pieces of sheet metal across the bottom about 1/3rd from the very bottom, they act as a tuning plate. Then added another one of the sheet metal pieces with  hinge at the end as a fire damper so the flames don't rise up. It holds the heat much better this way and I get a better smoke too. Good luck!


----------



## steve crawford

i just sold my good one open range for 800 dollars wanted a bigger one  bought the marshall i love it works great but i think any good one smoker cant be beat i woud suggest the marshall because later down the road you will want or wish ya had a bigg
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
er one


----------



## frosty

Welcome Jakerz66, Steve Crawford, Gdahl05!

As you can already see, lots of friendly people, with a wealth of knowledge, and experience from across the globe.  Take advantage of all of it, and ENJOY!

Nice photos too.  Keep it up.


----------



## steve crawford

i have a marshall i like it they are pricey but read alot of good reveiws on them, i already had a open range sold it for 850 then bought this one very happy with it alot of different smokers out their and they are all great i am sure but i think its like alot of things its what you like despite the price


----------



## jimmybluedog

I couldn't agree more... I've had all types of factory made and a couple of custom made smokers--- my wife brought the open range home as a gift for me, took one look at it and took it straight back in exchange for the marshall... on the marshall you can cook half a link of sausage or half a hog.  better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it!!!!!


----------



## ecto1

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## jhawksmoker

I purchased an open range earlier this year. I use to have a char-broil. I almost purchased
The Marshall, but decided against it due to cost. I tried to justify the purchase in every way possible. I believe you can feed 10-15 people on the open range. Unless you do a lot of entertaining the Marshall could be too much.  For the price point, the open range is a great smoker.


----------



## chefrob

JHawkSmoker said:


> I purchased an open range earlier this year. I use to have a char-broil. I almost purchased
> The Marshall, but decided against it due to cost. I tried to justify the purchase in every way possible. I believe you can feed 10-15 people on the open range. Unless you do a lot of entertaining the Marshall could be too much. For the price point, the open range is a great smoker.


congrats!!!!


----------



## s2k9k

JHawkSmoker said:


> I purchased an open range earlier this year. I use to have a char-broil. I almost purchased
> The Marshall, but decided against it due to cost. I tried to justify the purchase in every way possible. I believe you can feed 10-15 people on the open range. Unless you do a lot of entertaining the Marshall could be too much. For the price point, the open range is a great smoker.


Congratulations on your new smoker!

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------

